# Lowe's



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to Lowe's this evening and while i was there they sold three tractors. One Husqvarna the big one and two Cub Cadets 1018s. Also they had a spike aerator by Agri-Fab on clear out for $35.00 if it would have been the plug aerator i would have grab it. They also had the Agri-Fab 38" sweeper for $75.00 i would have got it and i thought very hard about it but i just wouldn't use it enough to justify it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A big holiday sale going on?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

No not that i know of the prices of the tractor are the same the spike aerator and the 38" sweeper were returns. But they look brand new.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

People just in a tractor buying mood.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i guess the guy working in the lawn dept was busy i was looking at the Cub and he walked up and ask if i needed help. I told him no that i bought a 1525 last and was just looking to see what changes they made. He say you have the one with the Kawasaki engine i said yea. He said they change to the Briggs and went from metal to plastic for the hoods to lower the price. It really surprise me he really knew alot about them and he was running from customer to customer.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with people being in a tractor buying mood:smiles:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Lowes is where I got my spike aerator and 38" sweeper. I would get a core aerator though if I were to do it over. It is OK for what it is but no where near as effective as my neighbors core aerator.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought my core aerator at Lowes too. It is a Agri-Fab. It is not the greatest but for the price it does a good job.


----------

